# Pulled Pork / Chopped Beef for 100?



## txflyguy (Oct 18, 2018)

We are planning a big event next May. A combination airplane fly in / car drive in, birthday party and retirement party.
There will be up to 100 guests. While considering having the event catered, a friend wants all of us to do the cooking.
How much meat (beef / pork) does it take to feed 100 people?
Should I just forget about it and hire a catering company?

Thanks for your help and advice!


----------



## The Butt Man (Oct 18, 2018)

I think most of the time the rule is 1 pound of meat will feed 4 people. I like to figure on 1 pound feeding 3 people just to give me some lead way. Better to have more than not enough. 
With pork butts you should count on yielding half the weight of the uncooked butt. 
So for 100 people I would get approximately 65 pounds of Boston butt. Where I am on average that would be about 7 butts so appropriately a total of $105.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2018)

Get together a possible menu and we can be more accurate. Above is a good estimate but variables apply. Will you have more than one meat? Are you planing hearty  sides like mac & cheez, baked beans, Mac & Tater salad or a mixed greens salad, Cole Slaw and chips? Sandwiches or plated meat? Guesstimate the number of men/teens, women and children. Each group eats very differently. Take care...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 18, 2018)

I agree with JJ. If you provide a better menu we can give you more accurate numbers.

As for hiring it will cost you ALOT more to cater than to do it yourself but that being said the money you spend means you do not have to worry about any of that stuff. So I can't give you a yes or no because that a personal decision.


----------



## txflyguy (Oct 18, 2018)

Ok...potato salad, pinto beans, and chopped beef sandwiches. The desert would be apple pie from Costco.

All people attending will be 30+ in age. Many will be 50+.


----------



## txflyguy (Oct 18, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> I agree with JJ. If you provide a better menu we can give you more accurate numbers.
> 
> As for hiring it will cost you ALOT more to cater than to do it yourself but that being said the money you spend means you do not have to worry about any of that stuff. So I can't give you a yes or no because that a personal decision.



I have one quote of $13.50 per guest. That is 3 meats, 3 sides, peach cobbler, rolls, pickles, ice tea, and all plates, knives and forks. With servers and warming trays. Complete delivery, set up, serving the meal, and take down.

Pretty hard to beat that.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 18, 2018)

You can most likely do it for about 6 bucks a person yourself and that is a bit on the higher side for a cost just to give room.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2018)

Ok Txflyguy, the big questions...Are you in the 30+ or 50+ group? At my parties, I cook, my wonderful Mrs and daughters do EVERYTHING else. Do you have plenty of help with setup and cleanup? Is the cost of this party all on you or multiple families? Do you have all the equipment the caterer can provide?
$13.50 is a great price for that selection and start to finish labor.
At 30 I didn't hesitate to take on this size party. At 50, I can still cook but caterers become more attractive...JJ

BTW...For a single meat,  chopped beef using Chuck or Brisket, I would bump the portion to 6 ounce per or 75 pounds raw weight. That's 2 sandwiches per person.


----------



## txflyguy (Oct 18, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Ok Txflyguy, the big questions...Are you in the 30+ or 50+ group? At my parties, I cook, my wonderful Mrs and daughters do EVERYTHING else. Do you have plenty of help with setup and cleanup? Is the cost of this party all on you or multiple families? Do you have all the equipment the caterer can provide?
> $13.50 is a great price for that selection and start to finish labor.
> At 30 I didn't hesitate to take on this size party. At 50, I can still cook but caterers become more attractive...JJ
> 
> BTW...For a single meat,  chopped beef using Chuck or Brisket, I would bump the portion to 6 ounce per or 75 pounds raw weight. That's 2 sandwiches per person.



I love to cook, and I'm in the 50+ group. As it is my birthday party, and my retirement party, my time at the event is important. We do not have the kitchen equipment to support an event this size. Friends and family would help, but then they would not be able to enjoy the event if they are busy serving others. 

If my wife and I started a week or two before, the complete meal could be prepared. But then at serving time, the challenge would begin!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2018)

So it comes down to $1300 and you spend 100% of the day enjoying the party and your guests. Or, $600 to $700 and you are going to be pretty busy from early AM to long after your guests have left, even with help...JJ


----------



## txflyguy (Oct 18, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> So it comes down to $1300 and you spend 100% of the day enjoying the party and your guests. Or, $600 to $700 and you are going to be pretty busy from early AM to long after your guests have left, even with help...JJ



I think you have it figured out! We throw dinner parties at the house frequently, with my wife and myself cooking everything.
But the guest list rarely exceeds 12 to 16 people.
Looks like the answer is staring me in the face...thanks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2018)

I think you made the smart choice here. Congratulations on the Bday and Rday enjoy your party.

Chris


----------

